# How to make projection animation like beyonce



## Robert Rivera (May 18, 2016)

Hello, guys our school just recieved a Panasonic PT_ EZ770Z U Projector with a huge snap on screen by DA- Lite products. We want to knw what softwares are out their to create a similar video effects to Beyonce Video shown below?


----------



## Brentgi (May 18, 2016)

Step 1: Be Beyonce.

In all seriousness, it looks like stacked projectors at the back of the room. And some mighty fine video editing and choreography. Mind you, those projectors have to be extremely bright so that the stage lighting does not wash out the screen. If it were my guess, i'd say that this isn't your run-of-the-mill da-lite screen either.

I think it'd be hard to pull off without the superstar budget, but if you really want to try you'll want to be familiar with Final Cut Pro or Premier Pro.


----------



## Robert Rivera (May 18, 2016)

Hello, I do not understand what you mean in "

Brentgi said:


> If it were my guess, i'd say that this isn't your run-of-the-mill da-lite screen either.


.
I made more research and we got this screen. http://www.da-lite.com/products/fastfold-portable-screens/fastfold-deluxe-screen-system. Here is a picture. And, our school gets a grant every year. And as long as the product we want has a good reason for why we want that then we get approved.


----------



## Brentgi (May 18, 2016)

When you look at projection screen specs, you'll want to look at gain and angle. Although you don't have a bad screen, there are definitely selections that are a higher class than the one you have. If you just browse the da-lite website, you'll notice different specs for different screens. Here's a helpful wiki that explains gain/angle: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gain_(projection_screens)


----------



## Lextech (May 19, 2016)

For creation software you can use: Motion, After Effects, Final Cut or Premier or a host of others. There are many video editors and video plugins, you need to find one that works for you. Be prepared to spend lots of time learning the software and even more programming.


----------



## Calc (May 19, 2016)

Brentgi said:


> Step 1: Be Beyonce.


Yeah.

Brentgi said:


> ...those projectors have to be extremely bright so that the stage lighting does not wash out the screen.


It looks like they have her choreographed to stay in the light of the projector, rather than stage light. Look around 1:15 where she's a bit too slow and wanders out of the light. 

This also means that since the projector is the only source of light, she'll look flat since everything is straight-on. It's not obvious from the angle the video is shot at, but it'll be noticeable from angles further to the sides. It also means that the projector needs to be REALLY bright.

Keep contrast in mind, too. You'll need every other light in the room off, and your projector will need a good contrast ratio. Unfortunately, that's one of the numbers that all the manufacturers use different standards for, so it's difficult to compare when shopping around.


----------



## Skervald (May 19, 2016)

I have very little experience with projection of this caliber so pardon me if any of these are dumb questions. Is the projector really the only source of light? Is it possible some very precisely shuttered side or top light is used at times? If that were the case the cues would have to be synced perfectly with the music because there are points at which it would show. (I did notice the points that @Calc pointed out where the choreography appears a little off and she goes dark so maybe that throws that theory) Would plain "white" projection really light her as well as it appears to be doing? Wouldn't she look more blue/grey or washed out? Would it be possible to warm up the light that falls on her without noticeable bleed on the screen? This is obviously a live performance but could some of these effects have been enhanced slightly after the fact? (contrast, color temp, white balance, etc.) Fascinating effect with a lot of extremely creative bits.

Seeing this makes me wonder what's next. Projected scenery and effects like this are becoming better and better and more and more common. I'm sure they'll continue to improve. It's a bit mind boggling to think about but what if the entire lighting rig was made up of projectors as actual lighting? Aside from current technical barriers and the outrageous cost, would it be possible to light a whole show using projectors as front, side, top, back, etc. light? It's crazy to think about doing a light design and thinking only about light angles, color and levels and not about the instruments one would use to accomplish them.


----------



## derekleffew (May 19, 2016)

Skervald said:


> Is the projector really the only source of light? Is it possible some very precisely shuttered side or top light is used at times?


I can assure you the projector (actually a pair of stacked, superimposed projectors, Christie IIRC) was the *only* light source.


Skervald said:


> Would plain "white" projection really light her as well as it appears to be doing? Wouldn't she look more blue/grey or washed out? Would it be possible to warm up the light that falls on her without noticeable bleed on the screen? This is obviously a live performance but could some of these effects have been enhanced slightly after the fact? (contrast, color temp, white balance, etc.)


 Cameras were white-balanced to the projectors to eliminate any unwanted tints or off-colors.

A color-corrected Xenon Super Trouper picked up Mrs. Carter about 3:18 when she "stepped out of the video" and faded out around 3:29. At 3:55, lots of followspots came on, washing the entire stage for the end.

Timings above are based on this clip:


-----

Robert Rivera said:


> I made more research and we got this screen. Here is a picture.


I can't tell; is that a front or rear surface?


----------



## Brentgi (May 19, 2016)

Calc said:


> It looks like they have her choreographed to stay in the light of the projector, rather than stage light. Look around 1:15 where she's a bit too slow and wanders out of the light.
> 
> This also means that since the projector is the only source of light, she'll look flat since everything is straight-on. It's not obvious from the angle the video is shot at, but it'll be noticeable from angles further to the sides. It also means that the projector needs to be REALLY bright.



Good point. Now that you mention it, this was probably a camera & light ops dream come true. "Nothing to do for 3 minutes? Great, lets go get a hot dog!"


----------



## Skervald (May 19, 2016)

derekleffew said:


> I can assure you the projector (actually a pair of stacked, superimposed projectors, Christie IIRC) was the *only* light source.



Wow! That's pretty incredible. Amazing machines with some talented operators. Thanks for the info.


----------

